# Leaking CO2 diffusers



## Kam Sandhu (8 Jan 2015)

Hi

I have had two inline up co2 diffusers from co2art and both have developed a leak.

Not straight away, but over a period of weeks.

Any idea what could cause this? And how do I fix it?


----------



## parotet (8 Jan 2015)

Hi

I have two of them for 1+ year without problems but I realized that some tubings fit best than others. Mine are for 12/16mm tubing and with clear 'no-brand' ones bought in hardware stores or LFS I have leaks in the nuts but with JBL ones not. This last one is a bit thicker and ensure a better fitting.

Jordi


----------



## Kam Sandhu (8 Jan 2015)

I'll ring up co2art tomorrow for a replacement.

But something must be causing this.

I have the single gauge regulator rated at 3.5 bar, could too much pressure cause it to crack over time?


----------



## parotet (8 Jan 2015)

Kam Sandhu said:


> I'll ring up co2art tomorrow for a replacement.
> 
> But something must be causing this.
> 
> I have the single gauge regulator rated at 3.5 bar, could too much pressure cause it to crack over time?


I doubt it, this is a normal working pressure... Where's the leak exactly? Is it a crack? Is it the nuts?

Jordi


----------



## Kam Sandhu (8 Jan 2015)

It's not the nuts, it's where the bit the nut is attached to meets the housing.

I can't see a crack. It's a very small leak.

I was thinking to use silicone sealant to seal it up.


----------

